# By Jove! There's something you don't hear that every day - now!



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Inspired by @dfk41 's Game Changer thread, which I have enjoyed immensely, I've been reminded of phrases and clichés from yesteryear (as in when I was a knee high to a grinder)!

By jove!, they are all coming back to me now . . .

I had a bit of a temper when I was little so the phrase, 'keep your hair on' seemed to get bandied about a lot . . . as did, 'don't get your knickers in a twist' . . . and, 'You'll be smiling on the other side of your face in a minute'!

Thinking caps on!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

MildredM said:


> Inspired by @dfk41 's Game Changer thread, which I have enjoyed immensely, I've been reminded of phrases and clichés from yesteryear (as in when I was a knee high to a grinder)!
> 
> By jove!, they are all coming back to me now . . .
> 
> ...


They take me back a bi-----t


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

'eat it up...there's children starving in Africa'

'open the curtains, it's like the black hole of Calcutta in here' (from my Teenage years)

'it's like a bomb has gone off in here' (also from my Teenage years)


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Brilliant idea! Those you've mentioned resonate with me - to the point I hadn't really considered they might be anacronistic.

"Don't mock the afflicted" used to be said a lot - either genuinely as advice on how to be a decent human being, or sarcastically by a 3rd party to heap extra grief on someone who'd just taken one insult already.

"It beggars belief". Is that old school?

Mind your Ps and Qs. I suspect people have given up trying to remind others of social graces.

"Children should be seen and not heard."

"Spare the rod and spoil the child."

"I'll tan your hide!"

Definitely not things you still hear, but I had plenty of exposure to these phrases as a nipper! (AlthoughI think they sounded pretty Victorian even in the 70s).

"Eat your greens - it'll put hairs on yer chest!" (No wonder my parents had fights with my sister over dinner LOL!)

Stone the crows!

Stone a little mouse dumb!

Strewth!

(Other weird exclamations and minced oaths my dad uses)


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

There were Little Blighters that dad referred to. My Nan was full of nuggets of wisdom like... Eat a peck of dirt before you die and daft as a brush


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Be alert......the country needs lerts

Don't you know there is a war on

Put your best foot forward

Silence reigned and we all got wet

Its a dogs life (that is pre vet insurance!)

An apple a day keeps the doctor away

Eat your crusts or your hair will go curly


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

"It's like the Blackpool illuminations in here!"

"What did your last slave die of"

"Do you think I came up the Clyde in a banana boat"

"Stop crying or I will give you something to cry about"


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

"My name's Croft not Soft"

"If your brains were made of gunpowder..."

"Do you think I was born yesterday?"

"Go to the top of the class...and jump off"


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

"Well I'll go to Putney!" (Exclamation of surprise.)

"You little hell bat!" (Admonition.)

"Abyssinia." (I'll be seeing you.)

"Wotcher cock." (Hello...)


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Can't help thinking of Ken Dodd with the By Jove..


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

"Hell's bells and buckets of blood!" (I seem to have hit my thumb...)


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

"Be quiet! I've got a head like Gateshead" (North East bad headache - usually following a good night out)


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Ohhohohoho! So many good 'uns!! I laughed 'til I cried!

Some me I am remembering most be regional. 'Do you come from Bardney' which roughly translates into, 'Put the wood in 'tole' (I think that's how you'd spell it!!!)









I seem to recall a lot of, 'you're as thick as 2 short planks' . . . I probably WAS!!!!


----------



## Chap-a-chino (Mar 31, 2017)

'Do you want another one?' - rhetorical question, usually following a sharply administered smack.

'I'll go to the foot of our stairs' - exclamation of surprise

'All's fair in love and war' - clearly isn't, but tough anyway!

'Like tripe at fourpence' - generally referring to someone pleased with themselves.

'It's raining over Bill's mothers' - it may be fine at the moment, but . . .


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

"As much use as a chocolate fireguard"

"As much use as a tuppence ha'penny corkscrew"


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

lake_m said:


> "As much use as a chocolate fireguard"
> 
> "As much use as a tuppence ha'penny corkscrew"


Chocolate teapot here


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

" Unless you are on fire, you better not be smoking "

" Penny for your thoughts "

" Were you born in a barn ? " leaving doors open


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

"You couldn't hit a cows ar*e with a banjo" (being slightly off-target)


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice weather for ducks

Baker's dozen.

Meaning 13 - so the baker could be sure he would never be accused of selling someone short. I think decimalisation started the count for that one, and there's not much sold in multiples of 12 these days anyhow...

which brings me on to...

"something for the weekend, sir?"

as old-school barbers used to supplement their income by selling 'gentlemen's requisites' at the end of every haircut, in an all-male environment (which could not be guaranteed in most chemists). I always wondered about the 'weekend' bit, and whether, perhaps, there was something improper about doing 'it' on a weekday, or whether Italians only did it at the weekend (barbers always seemed to be Italian, would usually have a pic of AC MILAN circa 1968 on the wall, and talk about football a lot).


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hold your horses!

Dog walking here and remembering a cart load of good ones between us


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> Nice weather for ducks
> 
> Baker's dozen.
> 
> ...


Hoho! In ladies hairdressers the conversation seems to be confined to discussions about holidays, are you going anywhere special tonight etc. This is after you've got through the prospect of having coffee foisted on you.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

* Sapristi !

* Heavens to Murgatroyd !!


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Rob666 said:


> "Hell's bells and buckets of blood!" (I seem to have hit my thumb...)


Ha, this was a popular one with my gran, so much so my brother drew this for me...









She also liked a good "well I'll go to the foot of the stairs"


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

A few I got as a kid

the answer to 'what are you doing ?' was '(the) cat while the kettle boils' ????

and if I asked 'why ?' the answer was usually 'zed'

and 'its the many mickles that make the muckles'


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Old London/Childhood stuff:

Gertcha! Sometimes accentuated as Gertcha Cow-son!

Wotcha - as in Hello

Tosh - both as in Wotcha Tosh (Hello mate) and as in "What a load of old tosh" (I think you are talking bollix)

Chip Butty

1/2-loaf - Served up by bakeries/cafes close to schools (Basically a great-big lump of bread with filling of choice (often chips) served as lunch)


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Shut yer gob... there's a bus coming!

Put a sock in it!

Aawwww baaa lumbaaaar!! (all bar lumber = anything except wood) - The call of the Rag & Bone Man

Rag and Bone Man... Well except the recent incarnation of the singer bloke....

Penny for the Guy

Bob-a-job


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Flipping heck, there are some little crackers here!

I seem to recall Dave Allen had something to say about children and what they were told . . .

'Sit still, will you', barked at you when you were jiffling. Actually, everything was barked at you in those days.

Then, 'Well, don't just sit there', when you were meant to mind read whatever it is you were meant to be doing.

And sorry if I'm duplicating, but what about, 'It's about time you grew up', then before you knew it you got, 'You're not too old for a good hiding'! And that leads nicely to all those punishments that would probably get you locked up today . . .

Do you want: putting across my knee/a good hiding/a smack bottom/a thick ear? Well? Do you?

well, yes! Of course, all the above please!! Doh! I don't think so.

And all all those things we were told . . .

Eat your carrots, they will help you see in the dark!

Eat your crusts,they will make your hair curl!

Get this down you, it will put hairs on your chest!

Thankfully most of them jolly well didn't work!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

haha some great phrases, It reminds me of when I used to ask for examples of slang and literal language as part of autism induction training for staff, the reason being that many people with autism would interpret these sayings literally, causing misunderstanding and confusion all-round, some of the best ones over the years were

Hes kicked the bucket/ when I nod my head you hit it. stick with it /wash you hands in the toilet/ count to ten before you lose it. ??

slang was also problematic - Ay soft ollies get yer best keks on and we will go for a few scoops at the legion ???


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh so the Legion had a minimum trouser quality requirement round your way did it? Ooohhhh! The lengths people will go to to pay £2 for a pint of Double Diamond or Watney's Red Barrel eh?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Drewster said:


> Old London/Childhood stuff:
> 
> Gertcha! Sometimes accentuated as Gertcha Cow-son!
> 
> ...


Workmate is from East Ham, and he said 'Cah-son' was a serious insult and would result in a crack. 'Who you calling a cah-son, 'old this..'

Landlord from my old local in York is from London. I was sat at the bar and called someone near me a muppet.. He turned round and said (quite annoyed) 'Who you calling a muppet?' Good job I didn't say Cow-son as I might've been barred lol


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

You can grow spuds behind them ears - you need a wash..

Frame yersen - stop mucking about and do it right, or look what you're doing..

Stop yer mythering - stop moaning..

Yer mardy - You are being miserable..

Were you born in a field? Pu'twood int'oil - You've left the door open, close it!

What you blathering on about? You are talking a load of rubbish..

Bit more practice and you'll be crap - You are not doing a bad job of that, but could be better..


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Watch out, you'll have someone's eye out with that.

Who does she think she is, Lady Muck? (or the cat's mother?).

Don't sit on that cold step, you'll get piles.

All fur coat and no knickers.

I'm so hungry my belly thinks my throat's cut, or I'm so hungry I could eat a scabby horse.

What, you're hungry? Walk around the table until you're fed up.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Norvin said:


> I'm so hungry my belly thinks my throat's cut, or I'm so hungry I could eat a scabby horse.


When I was living in Middlebrough, I heard the phrase 'I'm so hungry, I could eat a scabby bag of knackers..'


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm enjoying using the adjective 'ruddy' as much as I can! Following a recent viewing of Bedknobs and Broomsticks.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I haven't heard anyone use the words "Pantechnican" or "Juggernaut" for a conspicuously long time, are these also deemed archaic? It was spune's post above that made me think of "ruddy great Pantechnican" - the sort of thing my dad would complain about if we were delayed whilst out in our Triumph Herald.


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

spune said:


> I'm enjoying using the adjective 'ruddy' as much as I can! Following a recent viewing of Bedknobs and Broomsticks.


Now there is a film I remember from my childhood. Not watched it, or thought about in ages. Will have to try and see it again.

"Oh, bother! I do hate shoddy work!"

Edited to add a quote


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

More (insert what ever thing you are talking about) than you can shake a stick at!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> More (insert what ever thing you are talking about) than you can shake a stick at!


Beans

Tampers

Grinders

Pitcher

Cups

They all fit nicely


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hibbsy said:


> Now there is a film I remember from my childhood. Not watched it, or thought about in ages. Will have to try and see it again.
> 
> "Oh, bother! I do hate shoddy work!"
> 
> Edited to add a quote


I am fond of 'oh bother' and 'ruddy' and also 'blithering', as in: 'look at that blithering idiot, driving like a twerp'!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

MildredM said:


> I am fond of 'oh bother' and 'ruddy' and also 'blithering', as in: 'look at that blithering idiot, driving like a twerp'!


Some years ago, our logistics department having failed miserably to get an obscure replacement printer sharing switch for the Church Commission (I think), I was accused 'blithering ineptitude'

Stuck with me far more than any stronger worded comments


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Driving in the car last week with my granddaughter and as we pulled away I said "Ding-ding, hold tight please! "

She looked at me as if I was bit 'doolally tap' , 'one sandwich short of a picnic' so I had to explain about open back buses, and bus conductors.

Bus conductors using the bell to give start and stop signals to the driver who was enclosed in his cramped cab up front.

Using ticket machines and patrolling the bus to collect fares, 'Any more fares please?', 'Move along the bus!', Ding-ding.. 'Hold tight please!'

As kids we didn't need Wi's Wi-Fi and what not. No if we could get our hands on the tail end of a used bus ticket roll, the end with the pink line down the middle, we were 'chuffed as monkeys'

If ever a conductor gave you a full roll then you were as 'happy as a pig in muck' !!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> Driving in the car last week with my granddaughter and as we pulled away I said "Ding-ding, hold tight please! "
> 
> She looked at me as if I was bit 'doolally tap' , 'one sandwich short of a picnic' so I had to explain about open back buses, and bus conductors.
> 
> ...


That's really good! You sounded as happy as a sandboy







It's lovely too that you can educate . . . I mean share those memories with your g/children









My grandma, who was still burning clutches out into her late 80s, would say 'home James, don't spare the horses', and then proceed to get he foot down (in the old 1100/Mini or whatever wasn't in the workshop at the time). She said 'Merry Hell' a lot when she was driving too!

That's reminded me of my mother driving on the A1. 'Why are all the cars flashing their lights at you, mother?', said a 10 year old me, 'I've told you, be quiet', came the terse reply. 'Mum, I think the police car wants you to pull over.' She would probably face a prisons sentence for driving the wrong way up the A1 these days. She was lucky not to, and lucky we survived to tell the tale!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I think that's reason enough for me to say "Strewth!"

In fact, I think that warrants a "Gordon Bennett!" which my folks used to say a lot, if something was utterly unbelievable. I think he was some sort of newspaper editor.

Ah yes, thusly: http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/gordon-bennett.html


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

'Wait until your father gets home' is possibly still in everyday use but likely results in fewer if any sore backsides.

'Do you want to feel the back of my hand?' was not as innocuous a question as it might first appear.

'You do that again and I will knock you into the middle of next week.' never seemed to end well for me.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Why does no-one come a'cropper any more, or go for a burton?


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Why does no-one come a'cropper any more, or go for a burton?


What's that got to do with the price of fish?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Depends oo's askin' ...


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

You talking to me or chewin' a brick?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Either way you lose yer teeth


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

'My dad's bigger than your dad!!' 'So put that in your pipe and smoke it!'


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Woss'matta? Cat got yer tongue?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> I think that's reason enough for me to say "Strewth!"
> 
> In fact, I think that warrants a "Gordon Bennett!" which my folks used to say a lot, if something was utterly unbelievable. I think he was some sort of newspaper editor.
> 
> Ah yes, thusly: http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/gordon-bennett.html


There was 'hell to pay when we got home', I can tell you!!

Strewth, that's my word of the day today!!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> Woss'matta? Cat got yer tongue?


I'm doing my best, besides, you told me to 'make less noise' 5 minutes ago!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> 'Wait until your father gets home' is possibly still in everyday use but likely results in fewer if any sore backsides.
> 
> 'Do you want to feel the back of my hand?' was not as innocuous a question as it might first appear.
> 
> 'You do that again and I will knock you into the middle of next week.' never seemed to end well for me.


There was such a lot violence in the threats in those days.

'It's about time you grew up.' Yeah, so I can go around beating little kids up with the back of my hand, maybe!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

It was "silence is golden" (parents) or "shut yer cake'ole" (kids) when I was at school. Nowadays if you choose to shop in the wrong discount supermarket you'll hear mothers shouting "ahwashyaraa!" (Oh hush your row) at the wee uns.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> It was "silence is golden" (parents) or "shut yer cake'ole" (kids) when I was at school. Nowadays if you choose to shop in the wrong discount supermarket you'll hear mothers shouting "ahwashyaraa!" (Oh hush your row) at the wee uns.


Heaven forfend


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

When I mashed the tea for our Naffii break earlier I inadvertently only put one teabag in the pot. 'What's this,' Ian expostulated, 'it looks like gnat's [email protected]@'. After adding another three bags, 'That's better, I like a cuppa you can stand your spoon up in.'

Except, rest assured, Ian wouldn't come out with any of that. And teabags? Hoho, I don't think.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Arr, there's nothing worse than "cricksy whirr" (weak tea) as my mate's mother in law says.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

MildredM said:


> I'm doing my best, besides, you told me to 'make less noise' 5 minutes ago!


Reminds me of a rhyme that was recited to if I thought Id done well at something at school and mum thought I could have done better (she was probably right !)

good better best, never let it rest, 'till the good is better, and the better best

It frustrated me at the time


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I think that would frustrate me now! I'm trying to just let things be occasionally after a lifetime of trying too hard for perfection. Sounds innocuous enough, striving always to be better, but there's a lot to be said for acceptance and contentment once you reach an acceptable point. Life's too short to never be satisfied with anything you do. Well, that's Thought for the Day today. It's also my excuse for my latte art still being well dodgy!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> I think that would frustrate me now! I'm trying to just let things be occasionally after a lifetime of trying too hard for perfection. Sounds innocuous enough, striving always to be better, but there's a lot to be said for acceptance and contentment once you reach an acceptable point. Life's too short to never be satisfied with anything you do. Well, that's Thought for the Day today. It's also my excuse for my latte art still being well dodgy!


It's a rum thing, perfection. I'm getting better at applying the 'Mildred-o-meter' of perfection nowadays. If it feels, looks, and tastes ok, and it isn't bothering me too much, then I can happily accept whatever it is. And you're right, it leaves you feeling more contented for doing so.

You are even more right about life being too short!

I was young once, you know.

You'll be my age one day.

You'll know, when you get to my age.

Not that that I am quite using these examples quite yet









You're only as old as you feel!


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

"Why?"

"Because I said so!"


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> I think that would frustrate me now! I'm trying to just let things be occasionally after a lifetime of trying too hard for perfection. Sounds innocuous enough, striving always to be better, but there's a lot to be said for acceptance and contentment once you reach an acceptable point. Life's too short to never be satisfied with anything you do. Well, that's Thought for the Day today. It's also my excuse for my latte art still being well dodgy!


At the time it was the kick up the arse that I needed. School was easy for me but I would much rather be playing by the stream, on the swing or cutting things up with knife than revising or doing my homework. Acceptable is fine but I was setting my sights below mediocre.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Another that a late Aunt would say.

I'm so angry I could spit

Woooahhhhh !!!! steady on there

Don't think Ive ever got to the spitting stage with anger


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Did anyone tell her to "simmer down"?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

working dog said:


> Another that a late Aunt would say.
> 
> I'm so angry I could spit


"This is the end of civilisation as we know it"!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> Did anyone tell her to "simmer down"?


Or 'keep your hair on', again!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Another that's just come to me

A plasterer who did a good amount of work for us, when he had finished a job and was happy with the result

"its like a job in town"


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

working dog said:


> Another that's just come to me
> 
> A plasterer who did a good amount of work for us, when he had finished a job and was happy with the result
> 
> "its like a job in town"


What, rushed so he could get to the pub?









Another I used to get when I was a kid... "..don't ask stupid questions.."


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Rhys said:


> What, rushed so he could get to the pub?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And if you did, 'Ask your father'!!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

working dog said:


> Another that's just come to me
> 
> A plasterer who did a good amount of work for us, when he had finished a job and was happy with the result
> 
> "its like a job in town"


It looks good off the No ??? bus that does not go any where near here.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

We the willing, doing the impossible , for the ungrateful, have now done so much, with so little, for so long, we are now qualified to do anything with nothing.

(old construction site ditty) along with others:whistle:


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

My current favourite saying relates to good old fashion British blasê attitude:

When faced with any significant issues (such as a tiger on the loose), shrug shoulders and say 'It'll be reet'


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Another word not heard today ...

Shemozzle

As in 'clean yer bedroom. Its a right shemozzle'


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Where you born in a barn - door left open

Its taters - bloody cold

Cold enough to freeze the balls of a brass monkey - even bloody colder

Been Up and down like a whores draws - been up and down the stairs a few times

Ooh my giddy aunt - exclamation of surprise

Spiting feathers - bit pissed off


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Where you born in a barn - door left open
> 
> Its taters - bloody cold
> 
> ...


Up and down like a bride's nighty, according to my hubby!


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

MildredM said:


> Up and down like a bride's nighty, according to my hubby!


They used to say to the bride "Wear a nighty, it'll keep your neck warm".


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

'all fur coat & no knickers' - to describe a showy person pretending to be something they aren't.

'oi, cloth ears!' - attempting to get someone's attention for the umpteenth time (saying came from deafness caused by working in the linen mills).

'who's 'she', the cat's mother?' - grammar lesson.

'as much use as a bottle of chips'.

'you'd make a better door than a window' - you're blocking my view

'in & out like a fiddler's elbow'


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Haha! Cloth ears! I remember using that!

I am fairly sure 'you are gormless', and 'what a twit', were about as far as I went when criticising someone! And even then it was said under my breath


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Norvin said:


> They used to say to the bride "Wear a nighty, it'll keep your neck warm".


I just receive some funny looks when I read this while manoeuvring my trolley round the dreaded Tesco and burst into a fit of gaustering


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

My friend's daughter was 'tickled pink' with the recent delivery of chocolate brownies!

I really don't think we hear tickled pink enough these days


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

When I was younger and were out, if we someone skinny my dad would say "I've seen more meat on a butchers pencil"

mum would tell him off


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

A little Necro then.....

Mutton dressed up as lamb

As much use as tits on a kipper

and the local copper caught the blighter

from an era when next door neighbours were Mr and Mrs ____ but the husbands and only the husbands would call each other by their respective christian names


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> Be alert......the country needs lerts


Be aloof.......the country has enough lerts


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I've heard beggars can't be choosers twice today


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Its taters - bloody cold


That's cock-er-ney that is.....

Taters = Potatoes (or 'Taters) Mould = Cold


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Drewster said:


> That's cock-er-ney that is.....
> 
> Taters = Potatoes (or 'Taters) Mould = Cold


There is a lot of cock-er-ney I don't hear much anymore.... but I moved away from Laaan-daan over 30 years ago!


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

Will do my best to translate into English. In the native language, it rhymes (very important







).

"Laugh without reason - sign of an idiot"


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

Just remembered more







ah, childhood...

Do you live in the fridge? - switch the lights off on the way out.

Is your father a glassmaker? - you're obstructing my view of a TV.

Got a spring in your arse? - teacher to a hyperactive pupil.

You can roll your lip back up - you expect too much, and it's not going to happen.

Cracking behind the ears - eating too fast, too greedily


----------

